# Who is a good payroll company (Texas)



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I have used Intuit payroll since we started having employees (about two years). They make getting the various employee taxes paid on time fairly easy. But I just found out they don't automatically file any paperwork, it certainly was not obvious to me that they weren't filling any paperwork, and you have to go somewhere else to file the paperwork.

So I have a couple of years of paperwork not filed.

That is not for me. I hire companies to make problems go away.

Who is a reasonably priced payroll company who is proactive in getting everything done, and done right?


----------



## johnconvoy (Nov 29, 2013)

https://zenpayroll.com


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We use www.managepayroll.com.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

I have used Ahola Payroll Services for many years, for 2 different businesses. They are in Ohio, and they do everything in report filing, paying all taxes (they collect and hold the taxes. This is where a lot of companies get into trouble....they collect withholding, SS, Un Employ, State and federal, and when time to pay, they don't have it.). Call in payroll or file online. Quarterly reports, year end reports, all filed in a timely manner. Sure, it costs a few bucks in service fees every pay, but I never have to come up with PR taxes. The service fees are all a business deduction. They make it easy. They don't file workers comp reports, but they supply the bi-annual reports so that you can file.

I'm sure all States have a payroll service. Check with your bank.


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

We use ADP great customer service.


----------



## rynoranger (Jul 7, 2013)

I am in TX as well - We used a company from south TX (McAllen) called Advanced Payroll. ADP is another option. Maybe a little bit more expensive. 


Good Luck!


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I would like to find a company that makes the payments and files the paperwork without any action from me. Are any of these folks doing that? I don't want my getting busy and forgetting to approve something to cost me later.


----------



## rynoranger (Jul 7, 2013)

both of the companies mentioned above will cut your checks and make all necessary paperwork filed when necessary for you - the ONLY thing you need to do is let them know how many hours each employee worked for the pay period and you will have to sign papers when they are sent to you from the payroll company. 

they really make it very easy for you and only require you to do the things that they can't possibly do themselves (sign papers on your behalf or know how many hours your employees have worked).


----------



## lwpeterson (Jul 18, 2007)

Payvision is based in Dallas. Used them with my last 2 companies. Great people. Easy online entry, they handle everything.


----------



## anothershirtguy (Jan 11, 2014)

I just checked out Zen Payroll. So far they look like they may fit the bill for me.


----------



## d20prints (Feb 18, 2014)

I use wave from the Google market place. It's free and has a great payroll feature. They are pretty regular with their updates and its not hard to contact them if you have any issue's. Also since it is browser based there is no fear of data loss if your pc or laptop crashes or gets stolen and it runs in chrome so no worries about OS incompatibility.

Sent from my LG-D801 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

d20prints said:


> I use wave from the Google market place. It's free and has a great payroll feature. They are pretty regular with their updates and its not hard to contact them if you have any issue's. Also since it is browser based there is no fear of data loss if your pc or laptop crashes or gets stolen and it runs in chrome so no worries about OS incompatibility.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using T-Shirt Forums


How much is it monthly for wave? It wouldn't give me prices until I put in employee's information. (Which I didn't know so couldn't move forward.)


----------



## iebriggs (Jan 26, 2015)

Have you checked out this company. Read an article in business magazine about them. 

https://www.zenefits.com/


----------

